# [aiuto] Installazione gentoo

## P3llicano

Raga sto tentando di installare la versione 2005.1 di gentoo.

Da premettere ke è la prima volta ke uso linux e vorrei impararlo...

Quando ho dato il comando: scripts/bootstrap.sh

Mi da questo errore:

Makefile: 531: '/var/tmp/portage/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2/work/linux-2.6.11/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target /var/tmp/portage/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2/work/linux-2.6.11/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory' : Stop.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-header-2.6.11-r2 failed

!!! Function unpack_2-6, Line 332; Exitcode

!!! make mrproper failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost buil erorre, NOT this status message

Mi dite come posso risolverlo???

Cmq sto facendo l'installazione stando collegati alla rete, e scaricando i pacchetti da questa.

Attendo vostre ris, vi ringrazio anticipatamenteLast edited by P3llicano on Mon Jan 30, 2006 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

un consiglio spassssionatisssssssimo... se non hai tanta esperienze linuxare parti dallo stage 3 e non dall'1... poi da la' avrai un sistema funzionante e se vorrai darti alle ottimizzazioni e personalizzazioni piu' audite lo potrai comunque fare...

A presto

Ivan

----------

## P3llicano

Scusami ma sono newbie in queste cose, in ke senso partire dallo stage3 e non dall'1????

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *P3llicano wrote:*   

> Scusami ma sono newbie in queste cose, in ke senso partire dallo stage3 e non dall'1????

 nel senso...

segui quello che ti dice di fare l'handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

----------

## P3llicano

Un'altra domanda.

Siccome sul mio pc, ho anke installato windows...nel caso volessi tornare indietro e cancellare quello fatto con linux, come devo fare.

Vi kiedo questo xkè se provo a far partire il pc normalmente mi dice: Tabelle delle partizioni non valide.

Attendo risp

----------

## .:chrome:.

devi essere più chiaro, quando fai le domande, altrimenti come ti si può aiutare.

cosa intendi per "far partire il sistema normalmente"? intendi avviare windows?

se è quello dovresti completare l'installazione, installare e configurare il boot loader, e a quel punto le cose saranno a posto

----------

## u238

secondo te ti diciamo come tornare a windows?  :Laughing: 

...cmq quella cosa delle tabelle delle partizioni... non voglio portare sfortuna ma nn mi fa 1 buona impressione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## P3llicano

OK, devo completare l'installazione.

Ma come risolvo quel problema sopracitato. Io sto facendo l'installazione di gentoo.

Ora cosa faccio? Rifaccio tutto da capo?

Cmq se qualkuno volesse aiutarmi ora, sono su msn : luca_emjnem@hotmail.com!

----------

## .:chrome:.

segui l'handbook. fregatene di dove sei arrivato

scarica uno stage3 e parti da lì. se sei al primo approccio con Linux è dura che tu riesca a fareun'installazione da stage1

----------

## P3llicano

Ora sono ritornato a Windows, domani si vedrà!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *P3llicano wrote:*   

> Ora sono ritornato a Windows, domani si vedrà!!! 

 si, ma devi sconfiggerlo... non buttare la spugna  :Wink: 

----------

## orionx77

come nuovo utente gentoo e nuovo in linux ti consiglio vivamente di leggere la guida e partire dallo stage 3 . SI PUO FARE !!! ! ci sono riuscito e senza neache troppe difficolta' ! Io ho preferito stamparla e farla rilegare, sono ancora all'antica amo sfogliare le pagine e poi cosi mi scirvo anche degli appunti . prima pero' elimina windows !! altrimenti non passi mai a linux ! al'inizio puo' sembrare difficile ma poi con il tempo ti accorgerai che e' tutto un altro mondo !!! non so come facevo a lavorare con un solo desktop ! adesso che uso gentoo perdo il conto di quanta roba ho aperto e uso un pentium II ! l'unico problema in lunux e' che alle grosse case produttrici di software non piacciono i pinguini anche se qualcuna inizia ad addottarne ...   :Laughing: 

ciao ! 

se vuoi qualche consiglio da un neofita scrivimi pure saro' contento di aiutari fin dove posso ....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Cambia il titolo con qualcosa che concerne il tuo problema che cosi non si capisce[/MOD]

----------

## P3llicano

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> come nuovo utente gentoo e nuovo in linux ti consiglio vivamente di leggere la guida e partire dallo stage 3 . SI PUO FARE !!! ! ci sono riuscito e senza neache troppe difficolta' ! Io ho preferito stamparla e farla rilegare, sono ancora all'antica amo sfogliare le pagine e poi cosi mi scirvo anche degli appunti . prima pero' elimina windows !! altrimenti non passi mai a linux ! al'inizio puo' sembrare difficile ma poi con il tempo ti accorgerai che e' tutto un altro mondo !!! non so come facevo a lavorare con un solo desktop ! adesso che uso gentoo perdo il conto di quanta roba ho aperto e uso un pentium II ! l'unico problema in lunux e' che alle grosse case produttrici di software non piacciono i pinguini anche se qualcuna inizia ad addottarne ...  
> 
> ciao ! 
> 
> se vuoi qualche consiglio da un neofita scrivimi pure saro' contento di aiutari fin dove posso ....

 

Cmq skusate la niubbagine, ma non ho capito come devo fare per partire dallo stage 3 e non dall'1. 

Devo saltare qualkosa dal manuale ke mi avete postato?

Attendo risp!!!

----------

## u238

No, il manuale che ti ha postato k.gothmog parte già dal presupposto che tu scelga lo stage 3. E' la versione nuova del handbook ufficiale.. forse tu prima ne consultavi una vecchia.. segui quella e ti andrà tutto liscio, vedrai! io (ormai oltre 1 anno fa) sono partito dallo stage 1 senza sapere praticamente niente del mondo linux.. avevo 1 altro PC per navigare e cercare di risolvere i problemi, e basta! ..secondo me tutti ce la fanno, basta avere pazienza, e voglia di imparare! Cmq l'handbook è fatto veramente benissimo, e gentoo in generale può vantare di una documentazione senza paragoni. Secondo me, usa gentoo, e impararai cose che nessuno mai potrebbe insegnarti in così breve tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## P3llicano

Raga ho provatoa  seguire il vosto manuale, ma nel momento in cui do il comando : emerge gentoo-sources

mi da lo stesso errore ke vi ho postato nel primo msg, l'unica cosa è ke kambiail numero del file!

Cosa posso fare?

Vado a farmi benedire?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

posta l'output di

```
df -h
```

 potrebbe essere che hai lasciao troppo poco spazio e a gentoo, pecui non riesce ad installare tutti i pacchetti di cui necessita...

----------

## Ic3M4n

mah... sembra strano un problema di spazio. dopotutto la prima volta gli è successo al bootstrap e la seconda con lo stage3. sono un po' differenti gli ingombri di spazio. vedendo i due pacchetti che hanno avuto il problema credo sia più un problema di profilo.

posteresti:

```
/etc/make.conf

ln -l /etc/make.profile

/proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

